# New 4 region Pokemon Fan game



## bluejays (May 11, 2010)

Not sure if this is against the rules to post but i saw this pro game that someone was making and wanted to show people http://www.pokecommunity.com/showthread.php?t=166412 It is a fan made game featuring a hygene system as well as dark world and light world dimensions and all 4 regions >=D sounds cool.
Anyways just wondering on you opinions


----------



## Potticus (May 11, 2010)

Gadgets are going to be a set of 16 obtainable items. These will not be normal items or serve as a key item (you could argue that though). Gadgets are going to be a replacement of the usual HM moves, and will be tools providing assistance of overcoming various obstacles or interacting with certain events.


FUCKING FINALLY, a "machete" to cut trees instead of a hm.

*bookmarks* , *keeps reading*

The night life sounds good too...


The human factor could get annoying, will see how it is managed by the developers, if your constantly hungry than it is a waste.
Lol'd at the hygiene, I'm never showering 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Story line sounds different, and entertaining.

I'm supporting this game


----------



## hiruyam (May 11, 2010)

this game system is not new... because an another one fan game has existed and a few moths ago, became this site closed,


----------



## markvn (May 11, 2010)

This game looks great! I can't wait to it coming out.


----------



## bluejays (May 11, 2010)

Never really meant the system was new just that the game itself is something new to have all 4 regions. 
Oh and when you use fly you will appear on the world map where u can walk from towns from there to select your destination.
=D im so looking forward for this game to come out. OH ya on another note deoxsy's ability will change to mode change, which has a chance to change to defense when attacked chance to change to attack mode while attacking and then back to your default set mode. while speed mode would increase dodge rate when it turns into speed mode.

*edit*
would i be allowed to put the image link of the fan game in my signature or does that go against the rules?

and also here is the games progress 
KANTO [|||REMAPPING|||] 60%
JOHTO [||||||||------------] 30%
HOENN [|---------------------] 1%
SINNOH [|--------------------] 2%
GAME SYSTEMS [|||||||||||||||||--] 85%
POKEMON GRAPHICS [|||||||||||||||] 100%
STORY LINE [||||||||------------] 40%
TRAINER GRAPHICS [|||||||||||||------] 70%
TILESET GRAPHICS [||||||||||---------] 60%
MUSIC FILES [||||||||||||||||||||] 100%


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 11, 2010)

bluejays said:
			
		

> would i be allowed to put the image link of the fan game in my signature or does that go against the rules?


Nope, shouldn't be a problem, advertising in sig is allowed.


----------



## bluejays (May 11, 2010)

nice thanks for telling ill porobably change soon


----------



## _Chaz_ (May 11, 2010)

This game.

It will be amazing.


----------



## VmprHntrD (May 11, 2010)

Opinions?  I got one, then again I dare call it a fact -- Nintendo will be on this projects ass just like every other of them sooner or later so don't get too psyched.


----------



## _Chaz_ (May 11, 2010)

Vampire Hunter D said:
			
		

> Opinions?  I got one, then again I dare call it a fact -- Nintendo will be on this projects ass just like every other of them sooner or later so don't get too psyched.



No profit is being made so why should they care?


----------



## Demonbart (May 11, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Vampire Hunter D said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because once people have played this, they're not likely to want to go back to single region pokemon games.


----------



## Westside (May 11, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Chrono Resurrection project was also non profit.


----------



## Demonbart (May 11, 2010)

Westside said:
			
		

> Demonbart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And it had nothing to do with pokemon.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 11, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> Westside said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So?
The analogy is still valid.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 11, 2010)

Pokémon Crater has been online for years on end now and yet Nintendo has done nothing about it. I don't see why they would care about this.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (May 11, 2010)

Wow, this has got to be one of the most advanced RPG Maker XP games.


----------



## bluejays (May 12, 2010)

Its a "fan game" so it should be fine after all that site has like 50 other fan games that are quite popular yet nintendo doesn't attack them
*edit*
Ya the creator uses his own custom scripts and It even has dual screen like ds =D im so happy


----------



## mrfatso (May 12, 2010)

bluejays said:
			
		

> Its a "fan game" so it should be fine after all that site has like 50 other fan games that are quite popular yet nintendo doesn't attack them
> *edit*
> Ya the creator uses his own custom scripts and It even has dual screen like ds =D im so happy



and nintendo will come up with a bs that this is stealing their trademark and blah blah. Company do not like their game made with their character, fan-made or not..

Anyway, i hope this projects dive underground and resurfaced once everything is done, hopefully that will protect this problem from Nintendo's ass..


----------



## bluejays (May 12, 2010)

and when and if it does pwn nintendo with it's awesomeness nintendo will need to learn from the pro fans
lets just hope it gets well known but not enough for nintendo to hear


----------



## dacore270 (May 12, 2010)

I'm a fan. can't wait to see the finished product.

Cheers


----------



## Scott-105 (May 12, 2010)

This looks pretty awesome, but I don't think it will be finished soon. The topic on that site was started like a year ago.


----------



## VmprHntrD (May 12, 2010)

The point was partly made already using the Square kill the Chrono game.  But, I also know from experience working in the ind years ago, and also just not being blind to shit going down online that Nintendo is loaded with some of the most militant protectionist packs of asshole lawyers compared to most gaming companies.  They love nothing more than to tear down anything they deem as piracy or a giant not for (or for) profit type program that they feel encroaches on their copyrights and trade marks.  Hell, they even go C&D or worse on anyone who ever bothers to register an online domain having to do with pokemon creature names if you recall.

If this wants any shot in hell of being finished, I'd say at somewhere around the 50% mark if not earlier if they're smart that shit needs to go underground until it's finalized and out of beta entirely.  Nintendo can't do shit but shut down a website trying to move it, but can't kill a released project into the wild.  And that there is laughable as you can just open up 10 more sites and shove the download on 20 of those mega upload/rapid share type websites and it's game over man as they can't do a damn thing.


----------



## bluejays (May 12, 2010)

hopefully nintendo doesn't do that to them D= they didn't do it to the other games but if this one gets popular..


----------



## heavyknight (May 13, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> bluejays said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All it takes this... rapidshare/megaupload... have 20 people upload, have 20 people each download off of those 20 links, and rinse/repeat, get more uploads and more people, it'll just keep growing to the point where if Nintendo did sue/file some lawsuit on every person, they'd have, I don't know, more than 100,000 suits to work against? It would  be around forever...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Ninty can't win against the internet!

It looks nice, but I'll probably stick tot he main games. Mostly because I'd like to trade/steal my own pokemon from myself.


----------



## Sanderino (May 13, 2010)

Wew... Pretty excited about this. Thanks for showing me!


----------



## Yanazake (May 13, 2010)

This is really something interesting. But I'm more interested in the Explorers version.

Anyway, I'd like to see more about this, maybe even help... [they REALLY NEED new animations] But I don't really want to join that forum JUST for that.

Really, when they'll make a GOOD game with action battle system?


----------



## bluejays (May 15, 2010)

Lol chances are not for like many many more generations b4 they change the battle system drastically for pokemon. =( but then again thats what pokemon battle revolution and stuff are for?


----------



## Krestent (May 15, 2010)

I'm interested in this, but I can't access Pokecommunity.  It seems to be down.


----------



## markvn (May 15, 2010)

Gordinio said:
			
		

> I'm interested in this, but I can't access Pokecommunity.  It seems to be down.



I checked it on http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com
And it really is down, not just for me or you.


----------



## Yanazake (May 16, 2010)

bluejays said:
			
		

> Lol chances are not for like many many more generations b4 they change the battle system drastically for pokemon. =( but then again thats what *pokemon battle revolution* and stuff are for?


What's that? It isn't that lame Wii downloadable game, right??? that thing is the worst attempt ever to do a pokemon action game >:/ And I didn't even had to play to see that...

*searching the name*

[edit]
... that's still turn-based just like the DS games, no matter how pretty are the graphics and how many effects are included. ¬¬


----------



## bluejays (May 17, 2010)

lol sorry thats what i thought you meant. but you really meant was change in game mechanics like adding the infamous ability to dodge.


----------



## Yanazake (May 19, 2010)

bluejays said:
			
		

> lol sorry thats what i thought you meant. but you really meant was change in game mechanics like adding the infamous ability to dodge.


Maybe even combo thechniques and tag battles [would be the double battles, but you move both pokemons at the same time XD]

But yeah, ways to evade and defend better than "protect" and the like woud be appreciated.


----------



## GameSoul (May 21, 2010)

I'll give the guy props. One of the best fan games I've seen.


----------

